# Sage Barista Express Steam Wand Not Working



## Dream7639

Hi Guys & Gals,

Can anyone offer me any advice, I recently purchased the *Sage Barista Express* and I am able to make very good espresso with it at the right pressure and grind, etc. However, the steam wand seems to have no pressure. I have read through the entire manual and watched a bunch of videos and can't find many people having this issue. It is not even getting enough pressure to even move the milk let alone spin it. Even using it for 3 mins or so the milk comes out barely frothy on the top and only lukewarm. If anyone has had this problem / knows how I can resolve it I would really appreciate it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glenn

Check that there is nothing obstructing it.

Have you left it in a jug of water by chance?


----------



## Dream7639

I have used the small tool with the pin on the end to check that the wand is no blocked and it appears not to be.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone

Are you able to post a video? It's either the technique or the machine. As a BE owner, I might be able to tell you which.


----------



## abvilejn

I had a problem with Sage Dual Boiler steam wand - it suddenly stopped working after 4 months of very occasional use (1-2 cappuccinos a day). Rang Sage customer service and and they sent an engineer who came down to have a look at the machine and had to replace boiler as it was faulty. With being recent purchase I would ring Sage customer service and ask to send someone to have a look and sort the problem for you.


----------



## Dylan

I take it you are switching the boiler to see heat and waiting for it to heat up?

My immediate thought is that this switch over is not functioning properly, if you are getting a dribble but no pressure this would make sense.

As above if it is fairly new then get on the phone to sage or your retailer, unless it is a simple mistake like not switching the steam on then there won't be much we can help you with here.


----------



## jlarkin

Or if the steam arm is crusted with milk. That's the other thing worth checking, if you can unscrew the end (I don't know the sage specifically) then try poking something very fine like a paper clip in the end and soaking a little. It's surprising how effective a little milk is at killing the steam wand


----------



## Condyk

Unfortunately I have this same problem as as yet no fix, so it lies idle. Mine was a refurb that worked perfectly for 4 months or so then the steam wand just gave up after 20 seconds or so. It steams then just peters out. Sage were very good but at the end of the day said it wasn't covered by their guarantee as it was a refurb. Their view and that of an independent specialist was pipes blocked, but have cleaned using Sage sent heavy duty style tablets and no change. To send away and have returned, plus price for unknown fix, min. £90 for clean, just makes me think not worth it. Very disappointing considering how long I'd saved for it. A very good machine that I bought specifically for milk drinks, which it can't do know. Gone back to brewed coffee!


----------



## frederickaj

Get one of the battery operated whisks . Warm the milk in the microwave then whisk as required . Takes even less time than using the machine !


----------



## Condyk

Yeah, thought about it but my experience of having one when I had Gaggia Classics in the past wasn't brilliant. They can do a job but not really good enough for me - more used to professional standard steaming performance and hard to go back.


----------



## MatthewBw

My steam wand is pretty powerful but it can take a few seconds to actually warm up and kick in.


----------



## pbrook67

Hi, I know this is an old thread now but wondered if you had found a solution. My Barista express may have the same problem. First I'll apologise if my terminology is not correct as I'm not familiar with the workings of coffee machines







It started with poor pressure at the brew head. I stripped the machine and clean it. I found some specs of rubbish in the small bore pipes from the boiler to the manifold. Once these were clean the machine was back to making great espresso again. However the steam wand, which was previously ok now acts like the problem that the OP has.

There is also a wter leak, which I always had but I can't trace it. It must be coming from low down, either from the purge or out of the plastic expansion tank type thing? The water is clear and issues from the left and side... but waits until no one is looking









Hopefully someoe will have come across a solution for the steam wand issue.. I'll keep pugging away and repost if I find an answer.

Cheers Phil.


----------



## Condyk

pbrook67 said:


> Hi, I know this is an old thread now but wondered if you had found a solution. My Barista express may have the same problem. First I'll apologise if my terminology is not correct as I'm not familiar with the workings of coffee machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started with poor pressure at the brew head. I stripped the machine and clean it. I found some specs of rubbish in the small bore pipes from the boiler to the manifold. Once these were clean the machine was back to making great espresso again. However the steam wand, which was previously ok now acts like the problem that the OP has.
> 
> There is also a wter leak, which I always had but I can't trace it. It must be coming from low down, either from the purge or out of the plastic expansion tank type thing? The water is clear and issues from the left and side... but waits until no one is looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someoe will have come across a solution for the steam wand issue.. I'll keep pugging away and repost if I find an answer.
> 
> Cheers Phil.


Mine always had a leak from the exact same location.


----------



## pbrook67

Oh well, still not fixed but a bit more info.. I took the pipes off the switch and checked for obstructions by blowing down them while switching between water and steam, all seemed ok, cleaned them and refitted.

Ran descaler through twice.. to be sure to be sure









The steam wand run ok for about 20 or 30 seconded, then there is no pressure, although steam keep coming. If I then switch to hot water, steam or a mix of steam and water comes through the water nozzle. It seems to me that the heater is not getting enough water to maintain the steam during the cycle and runs the heater dry? Does this sound plausible? Without a schematic I can't really fault find any further as I don't know which solenoid should fire and when.  Has anyone come across any technical docs for these machines?


----------



## Condyk

pbrook67 said:


> Oh well, still not fixed but a bit more info.. I took the pipes off the switch and checked for obstructions by blowing down them while switching between water and steam, all seemed ok, cleaned them and refitted.
> 
> Ran descaler through twice.. to be sure to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steam wand run ok for about 20 or 30 seconded, then there is no pressure, although steam keep coming. If I then switch to hot water, steam or a mix of steam and water comes through the water nozzle. It seems to me that the heater is not getting enough water to maintain the steam during the cycle and runs the heater dry? Does this sound plausible? Without a schematic I can't really fault find any further as I don't know which solenoid should fire and when. Has anyone come across any technical docs for these machines?


I've pretty much given up with mine as no parts available. They seem to be a 'great while they work' machine but FU when it breaks. I've been very disappointed by 'support' in this regard, i.e. friendly but ineffective I do have a decent milk steamer as a separate now (Dualit) and while the grinder and the espresso production are fine I've kinda fallen out of love with it. It just sits on the kitchen top surrounded by bits I can't be bothered putting back together. I wouldn't get another one.


----------



## pbrook67

Ahh, I thought I'd put an update up but can't see it now.. oh well lets try again.

I believe I have fixed the Sage... the problem appears to have been the soft water pipe from the pump. It looks like it had too sharp a curve on the run which restricted the flow. I've spent a bit of time routing it carefully and I now have as much steam is I need to froth or stretch the milk. Time to relax with a flat white


----------



## Condyk

pbrook67 said:


> Ahh, I thought I'd put an update up but can't see it now.. oh well lets try again.
> 
> I believe I have fixed the Sage... the problem appears to have been the soft water pipe from the pump. It looks like it had too sharp a curve on the run which restricted the flow. I've spent a bit of time routing it carefully and I now have as much steam is I need to froth or stretch the milk. Time to relax with a flat white


Hmmm, do you have a photo of that exact part/area by any chance?


----------



## pbrook67

Hi Dave, this is the area. It's the whiter of the two pipes. It's clearly fiddly as it's playing up again after taking the back off for a photo. Hold that thought, I'm trying to work out how to post the picture from my phone


----------



## Condyk

I'll have a look when I get chance and report back. I'm pretty sure I didn't fiddle with that previously so could be ...


----------



## pbrook67

It seems just taking the back off disturbs it. Also it looks like if it goes into this cycle were the boiler effectively runs dry, it needs to cool down then run a single shot through without any load on it. This seems to prime it again. I'm not convinced it's 100% fixed but is working ok at the moment.


----------



## pbrook67

Ok, after some more fiddling, it is better than it was but no where near as good as when new, so I'm giving up for now, maybe have another look in the future.


----------



## tomberendsen

Glenn said:


> Check that there is nothing obstructing it.
> 
> Have you left it in a jug of water by chance?


 Hi there, my steam wand was left in a jug of water and i've now lost all pressure

Is that something I can fix?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Sarah1

Just a quick reply as had the same problem re steam wand and our machine is at least 5 years old. Descaled but no joy so ordered a new seal as the steam was coming out of the grouphead. When seal arrived, fitted but this didn't solve problems, in fact water didn't come out of anywhere! 2 more descaling cycles have cured the problem and I'm pleased to say that coffee machine and wand are like new!


----------



## Garywilson22

Hi. I am having the same problem, the wand produces steam for about 29 seconds and then just fizzles out.nthere seems to be steam coming out of the grouphead aswell so could be the same issue. Can I ask what seal did you order? Did you fit it yourself? What descaler did you use? Thanks.


----------



## steven v

take off the end of the steamer nozzle (unscrews easily) and put a pin through the hole. its tiny and easily blocked with milk residue. regular cleaning is a must with these machines!!


----------



## Guest

I took the nozzle from mine and it was still and issue. I thought I could keep purging the nozzle but after the 10th time, I heard and explosion in the machine  Steam is now coming out of the top of the nozzle. Time to see what blew! I'm guessing a small pipe as described above or similar.


----------



## Maxamillion

Thanks Green Bean - I got the very same issue and am concerned. I did 1 rescale and clean but no improvement

I will try running a few more cycles... hopefully can get a result like you


----------



## Maxamillion

I also got the error (replace stem want tip) and the milk would not heat - the process would start and once the steam process would build up, it would quit and give me this error.

I replaced the stem tip, had a full service, descaled 4/5 times - but nothing worked.

Then something struck me... not only is the small steel "button" under the milk jug a temperature sensor, but it is probably a *contact sensor* too (as the jug is placed on it, it lowers down, closes a contact and tells the machine that my milk jug is present). Then I looked at my milk jug bottom and noticed a fairly significant shallow dent on it - on one side. I placed the non dented side over the button and it worked. I replaced the jug with my office jug (same model) and it works every time.

I admit to using a ceramic mug sometimes and this is a no-no... don't take the lazy way 🙂


----------



## Woo

Thanks so much for this thread, I've had my Barista Express for 2 or 3 years.

*My steam wand was making the 'd d d' noise on turning the dial to steam, but there was no pressure. *

Following reading this thread,* I popped a thin needle up the steam rod and yay, it now works perfectly.*

After steaming milk I had always flushed the wand with steam, but must have forgotten once - and it became blocked immediately. Amazing how just something very small will prevent the pressure.

Thanks for your advice.

I'm celebrating now with some whisky in the steamed milk, couldn't let it go to waste 😂

Very happy. Creamy milk without having to spend any money / hassle of getting the machine fixed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jp55

Condyk said:


> Unfortunately I have this same problem as as yet no fix, so it lies idle. Mine was a refurb that worked perfectly for 4 months or so then the steam wand just gave up after 20 seconds or so. It steams then just peters out. Sage were very good but at the end of the day said it wasn't covered by their guarantee as it was a refurb. Their view and that of an independent specialist was pipes blocked, but have cleaned using Sage sent heavy duty style tablets and no change. To send away and have returned, plus price for unknown fix, min. £90 for clean, just makes me think not worth it. Very disappointing considering how long I'd saved for it. A very good machine that I bought specifically for milk drinks, which it can't do know. Gone back to brewed coffee!


 I had the same issue, wand appeared to be clear as well, i bought a replacement wand tip online £15. And fixed the issue.


----------

